# Some 2018/19 snowboard catalogs



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Cool thanks!

The poor Spring Break Twin girl looks hungry. Capita, please give her a sandwich or something.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

drblast said:


> Cool thanks!
> 
> The poor Spring Break Twin girl looks hungry. Capita, please give her a sandwich or something.


Haha didn't saw it, sure she does need it, she can have two while at it lol


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

Added few new one, Volcom, Electric, Salomon, Airblaster, Bern and Airhole.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

You could save yourself a lot of copypasta and just link to Zuzupopo instead


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

david_z said:


> You could save yourself a lot of copypasta and just link to Zuzupopo instead


But there ain't just 2018/19 snowboard catalogues on the zuzupopo link, skis stuff and stuff from the previous years too. Making this post at least easier for you, not me yeah, to take a look on stuff you like. Let say I had time on my hand.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

